# What is a normal amount to pump?



## Laurodactyl (Feb 3, 2010)

When I pump I only get 1 to 1.5 oz. Is this normal for an exclusively breast fed baby? I usually pump about two hours after his last feeding, but even on the occassion when I've waited 4 or 5 hours since his last feeding (and am really full) I still only pump 1 to 1.5 oz.

I am trying to build up a stock of frozen milk so that I can ease back into working, but it is sooo slow at this rate. I have an electric hospital grade double pump and really work to get all the milk out....it just seems that that's all I have.

My baby is well-fed and happy though. He must be getting more than 1 or 2 ounces per feeding, right??!! I am confused about this. When given a bottle of pumped milk he'll drink 4+ ounces at a time.

How do I pump more/is there something wrong with me?

Thank you!!!


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

Girl, you're doing great! Nothing is wrong with you!
Quick question- do you mean 1 oz per side, or 1 oz total?
When I first started pumping (I went back to work full time when DD was 9 weeks), I only got about 1 oz per side. I eased into pumping by either:
1. pumping on one side while i nursed on the other
2. pumping right after a feeding

Both ways help to make pumping easier, because your initial let-down is being stimulated by the baby. I'm not sure if you're getting a good let-down with the pump, but if not, try one of the above. It definitely helped me, and now I have no issues with pumping enough.

Also, try not to stress about it! The more stressed out you are, the more difficult it will be.

And when you pump at work, you'll be replacing feedings, not supplementing them- so you will get more. Does that make sense?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree, it's normal. Pumping to replace a feeding I'll get 2-4oz, between feedings I too get .5-2oz, to get more I have to take a break and try again for more later.


----------



## Laurodactyl (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! I get 1 to 1.5 oz. total when pumping both breasts at the same time and I only get that much when replacing a feeding too. Also when I'm at work (I've started with 2 days per week) I only get that much and when I'm at home I only get that much. It doesn't seem to matter (I can never break the 2 oz. mark). I am definitely not stressed out, as I've been pumping since almost the day Milo was born. I'm having a good let down too (it's spraying out hard)....the milk just shuts off really quick (after maybe two minutes).

Any other thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I only got one ounce or half an ounce when I was starting pumping without the baby. I remember the day I tried pumping and feeding at the same time. It was awesome, a turnaround. I got four ounces then and still get a lot more than trying it while not nursing.

Now I can pump to replace a feeding and get four ounces, but that is after a lot of practice I guess. I can get between 1-3 between a feeding without baby.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 26, 2007)

Its totally normal to get about 1-2 oz per breast during a pumping session since a pump is nowhere near as efficient as the baby at extracting milk. Anything more than that is considered to be an oversupply. With my first, I was barely able to keep up with him.

The easiest way to extract more milk is to nurse your baby on one breast and use the pump on the other breast, since the baby triggering letdown will extract much more milk. One thing that has helped me was to massage my breasts before pumping as well as massaging during the pumping process. Also, make sure you are drinking plenty of water as well. One other thing that boosted my supply big time was drinking the breastmilk tea--I used the yogi brand. I made a one gallon pitcher at a time using 6-8 tea bags, 1 cup of sugar and poured the hot water over it and refrigerated it and drank a glass or 2 as needed and it really helped me a lot!


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

Totally normal like the other ladies said. Me I have over supply by alot (3-5 onces a boob in 1.5-2 hours if I pump) but I'm tandeming a new baby and I have been nursing nonstop for almost 4 years.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Normal! I found it so reassuring when I found this out: I kept reading about women pumping 8-10 ounces at a time, and naturally I became convinced that I was some kind of unwomanly pumping failure.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

It's true-- you feel so bad hearing about women who are getting whole bottles more!

I can now pump 1-2 ounces per side to replace a feeding, but it takes practice with the pump. Don't worry you are doing great!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

you're doing it just fine.
for me it absolutely depends on the time of day. for some reason, i tend to get more in the mornings, and if i pump right after she eats.

i typically cosleep and feed during the night my almost 4 m.o.
at 6 in the morning, after she eats, i get up and pump then, which is when i get the most (even though she just ate. go figure!), around 5 sometimes 6 oz from both breasts.

i've noticed this: that if you pump at the same time every day, you will eventually get more. especially if you run the pump longer than the milk comes out (if that makes sense) to tell your body to make more at those times.
at work, i pump 3 times during my 8 hour day and 2 hour commute (sheesh)
and then it varies, from around 3.5 to 4.5 oz from both breasts.
i used to pump at night with a "pretend" feeding while she was asleep for a long stretch (typically sleeping from 7-10 then waking slightly to eat), pumping at 7 after she fell asleep, and again, this was a productive pump.
i think we make more and richer milk at night/ during the morning.

and like a pp said, if you can pump while feeding, that's awesome- i only did it a few times b/c dd HATED for me to do that and kept kicking the tubes, etc.

my advice is to keep at it, and do it at regular times, run the pump longer to signal your body you want this much milk at this particular time.

good luck!


----------



## Laurodactyl (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Hildare, I will keep at it. Those are some good tips


----------



## Ruby2 (Aug 18, 2009)

When I first tried pumping at home I only got 1/2 ounce to an ounce.

But when I started pumping at work I realized that I just wasn't pumping for long enough. Now I'll get an initial ounce or so from each side, then nothing for a period of time. Then the milk just magically starts flowing again for another couple of ounces.


----------

